# Gute Nacht Tomboy

## bastain

Guten Morgen,

hab mir eben mal den Tomboy installiert (nein, das ist nichts unanständiges). Nach dem Start des Programms läuft erstmal alles...für 2min, dann bekomme ich folgendes Problem:

```

tomboy

Saving 'Hier starten'...

Creating Buffer for 'Hier starten'...

Binding key '<Alt>F12' for '/apps/tomboy/global_keybindings/show_note_menu'

Binding key '<Alt>F11' for '/apps/tomboy/global_keybindings/open_start_here'

Saving 'Hier starten'...

***hier bleibt es erstmal stehen, dann kommt der Fehler***

The program 'Tomboy' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.

  (Details: serial 3194 error_code 10 request_code 33 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

Hilfe...

----------

## smg

Du musst mal bei bugs.gentoo.org gucken, bei XMMS gabs nen ähnlichen Fehler.

Welchen X.org verwendest du?

Bye.

----------

## bastain

x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.8.2-r7

      Latest version installed: 6.8.2-r7

----------

## bastain

Also ich habe mich jetzt durch die Bugs von Xmms gekämpft, aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden. Das heisst jetzt für mich auf eine neue Tomboy oder X.org - Version warten?

----------

## bastain

Da leider niemand noch einen Lösungsvorschlag zu bieten hat um Tomboy zum Laufen zu bringen, kennt denn jemand eine ähnliche Alternative für dieses doch recht gute Desktop-Wiki?

Danke!

Bastian

----------

## smg

Welcher Version verwendest du ferner von Tomboy?

Vielleicht testest du mal ~x86 oder x86, je nach dem.

Bugzilla Suchanfrage

Mal checken.

Bye.

mod edit: Langen Link mit url Tags versehen, damit die Seite vernünftig umbricht --Earthwings

----------

## bastain

app-misc/tomboy

      Latest version available: 0.2.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,219 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/

      Description: Desktop note-taking application

      License:     GPL-2

----------

## smg

 *bastain wrote:*   

> app-misc/tomboy
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.2.2-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 0.2.2-r1
> ...

 

Teste mal bitte ~x86 und guck ob es geht.

Bye.

----------

## bastain

Hmmm....

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-text/aspell-0.60.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-text/aspell-0.60.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-text/aspell-0.60.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "app-misc/tomboy-0.3.5" [ebuild])

Welche von beiden soll ich dann nehemen? Oder kann ich die Rechtschreibprüfung-Prüfung generell deaktivieren bevor ich tomboy emerge?

----------

## smg

```
echo "app-misc/tomboy ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "app-misc/tomboy -aspell" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

Bye.

----------

## bastain

Gut, vielen Dank. Werde ich jetzt mal emergen und dann berichten.

Warum gibt es in der package.keywords manche Einträge die mit einem "=" versehen werden müssen und manche die das nicht brauchen, bzw. wo das sogar zu einer fehlermeldung führt?

----------

## Vortex375

Ganz einfach, wenn du in der package.keywords (oder auch in der package.use, package.unmask etc.) eine Versionsnummer mit angibst, wie etwa so:

```

=kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.0 ~x86

```

Dann muss vor den Eintrag entwede ein "=" oder ein ">" oder "<" bzw. ">=" oder "<=".

Das erste (=) bedeutet, der Eintrag in der package.keywords gilt nur für die eingetragene Version. Das zweite (>) bedeutet, der Eintrag gilt für alle späteren Versionen, jedoch nicht die Eingetragene. "<" wiederum bedeutet, der Eintrag gilt für alle Versionen, die älter sind als die Eingetragene.

Was ">=" und "<=" bedeuten sollte jetzt eigentlich klar sein  :Wink:  .

Wenn du jedoch keine Version mit angibst, wie etwa:

```
games-fps/quake3 ~x86
```

Dann gilt der Eintrag für alle Versionen. Ein "=" oder was auch immer wäre überflüssig und unsinnig und führt deshalb zu einer Fehlermeldung.

Ich hoffe das hat geholfen.

----------

## bastain

Alles erledigt und es läuft auch stabil...bis jetzt. Konnte noch nicht so viel testen. Leider startet es nicht automatisch beim KDE-Start, selbst wenn ich es vor dem Herunterfahren nicht beende. Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

----------

## Finswimmer

Schreib es in .kde/Autostart rein.

Ein kleines Script in der Form:

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/firefox (als Beispiel, dein Programm einfach eintragen)

Tobi

----------

## bastain

Seit der neuesten Version gibt es wieder Probleme mit Tomboy:

```
Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libgnomeui-2.so.0

in (wrapper managed-to-native) Gnome.Modules:libgnomeui_module_info_get ()

in <0x0000b> Gnome.Modules:get_UI ()

in <0x0001f> Tomboy.Application:Initialize (System.String locale_dir, System.String display_name, System.String process_name, System.String[] args)

in <0x0007b> Tomboy.Tomboy:Main (System.String[] args)

```

Kennt das problem jemand?

Installierte Version:

*  app-misc/tomboy

      Latest version available: 0.5.2

      Latest version installed: 0.5.2

      Size of files: 970 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/

      Description:   Desktop note-taking application

      License:       GPL-2

----------

## hoschi

Fuer sowas machst du lieber einen neuen Thread auf, Leichenfledern schadet dem Forum in seiner Aufgabe als Datenbank. Braucht die neueste Version von Tomboy nicht ohnehin DBUS-1.0 (was reichlich aerger macht)?

----------

## bastain

Hmmm...ich dachte es wäre gerade gut, wenn nicht tausen Threads zum gleichen Thema online sind. Da ich ebenfalls mit einem Tomboy-Problem diesen Thread erstellt habe, dachte ich es würde passen, sorry. Werd den neu anlegen.

----------

## hoschi

Jein, guter Vorsatz, aber...

Zum aktuellen Problem ist ein aktueller Threadtitel (Zeitraum) mit passendem Threadtitle (Name und kurze Beschreibung)

am besten geeignet, ausserdem kann kein Mensch nach einer Loesung in einem vierzig Seiten langen Thread suchen, egal

wie gut die Suchfunktion ist. Sieht man an den Desktop-Threads immer, da werden zwar aktuelle Probleme beim

Kompilieren besprochen, aber ansonsten geht man die wirklichen Probleme doch wieder in seperaten Threads an.

Das sogenannte Sammelthreads ein richtiges Teufelszeug sind, ist aber auch kein Geheimnis. Zwar sind sie gut, um

ein allgemeine Dinge wie ein neues Release oder eine Projekt selbst zu besprechen, aber wenn dann da jedes verschiedene

Problem einer einzelnen Version besprochen wird, taugt das Forum hinterher zu nichts mehr.

----------

